# Feeding Lamb Shoulder Chops



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

So, I've been very busy the last few weeks taking care of my mom, being away from home several days in a row. The first day I didn't get to come home my husband was concerned he didn't know enough about raw feeding since his only participation was in observing them eat. He did fine but I had to laugh when I did get to come home because he had told me on the phone that he had bought them some spare ribs and the scissors wouldn't cut them -I was thinking he was cutting between the ribs - but there was a bag in the frig where he had cut the ribs into small portions for them (15lb Shih Tzu's). I'm really glad he made the effort to continue their diet - they do love it. 

I've been feeding raw about 2 months and have just introduced beef/chicken liver - all is well with that except even frozen I still have to poke it down Disney's throat. Dallas eats it thawed like it's a treat. Anyway, I went to the store last night to get some chicken legs before they went off sale and I saw the lamb shoulder chops and decided to treat them since I'd been gone for awhile. Disney ate hers this morning and then promptly threw it back up. Dallas kept his down fine. She's such a good eater and this is the first thing she hasn't kept down. I did give her some venison a little later and she ate and kept it down just fine. Could it be the lamb was too rich? They've had chicken, pork, beef, and venison - no problems with anything except a little cannon butt with the beef which was my fault - I gave them a full meal at one time instead of introducing it slowly. Looks like I made the same mistake with lamb. 

Also, I have a question about the bone in the lamb chop - Dallas' piece had a ball & socket joint. He chewed on it for awhile but when his back was turned I took it away. It just looked like it would break his teeth. Should I have let him have it?

Thanks,

Brenda


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I try really hard to introduce new meats in small amounts, that is probably what is going on. Lamb shoulder is just as fatty as beef and pork shoulder and nice and rich in minerals too. 

Anytime you don't like how bones are going trade for it. You did good. I don't much care to serve chop bones but your guys are small so perhaps they weren't planning to crunch and swallow bits that were too large like a certain black fuzzy dog will. The joints seem to be a safer chew to me than the shanks of bones, not sure if that is right or not though. Anyway, Max works on the joints and leaves the shanks, usually broken, if he leaves bone.

What a nice husband you have! I just pack up meals when I am away so he just gets a bag out of the freezer every day.


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> I try really hard to introduce new meats in small amounts, that is probably what is going on. Lamb shoulder is just as fatty as beef and pork shoulder and nice and rich in minerals too.
> 
> Anytime you don't like how bones are going trade for it. You did good. I don't much care to serve chop bones but your guys are small so perhaps they weren't planning to crunch and swallow bits that were too large like a certain black fuzzy dog will. The joints seem to be a safer chew to me than the shanks of bones, not sure if that is right or not though. Anyway, Max works on the joints and leaves the shanks, usually broken, if he leaves bone.
> 
> What a nice husband you have! I just pack up meals when I am away so he just gets a bag out of the freezer every day.


Thanks a lot. I think I got a little over-confident since things had been going so well. Also I've been without sleep alot and not thinking straight. Yea, my husband's the greatest. Since I haven't been at this that long and I have small dogs, I just shop every week so I did have some things on hand and I was planning on coming home that evening, it just didn't work out that way. However, my local store is having a two-day sale this weekend for Boston Butts at .88/lb. I'll stock up and next time I'll have some bags ready.

Brenda


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

your dogs....have a similar mouth structure to my pug...wide mouths, smushy faces, and their throats can't accomodate what their mouths can hold.....

they are wonderful dogs, shih tzus...until recently, i had four of them...such personalities...

i'm a little leery of shoulder chops....i had bought them, thinking they would be great for the dogs...and i was chasing sales.....

then i watched the pug try to eat one...the band saw cuts the butcher makes....gives them sharp edges....i traded bones that day too, with him...

we've decided not to buy chops anymore....just ribs and chicken parts....bones he can chew on or eat through....

sounds like you're doing great....


----------

